# Sensor de posicion?



## arex (May 6, 2008)

Hola estoy buscando un sensor de posición o fin de carrera un poco especial necesito que sea lineal es decir que la porma sea como la que sale en esta web:

http://www.crouzet.com/catalogue_we...era-Final-de-carrera-de-precisión-ESP-155.htm

El problema es que ese es demasiado grande yo busco algo de unos 2cm de largo como mucho, lo que busco esque me digais donde comprar este tipo de cosas, soy de madrid, pero si aparte de alguna tienda sabeis de alguna pagina por la que se pueda comprar pues mejor.

gracias y slu2


----------



## pepechip (May 6, 2008)

hola
Talvez de este tipo te pueda servir.
http://www.micropik.com/provisional/pag_pasivos_interruptores.htm


----------

